# Danner Boots - Are There Any Competitors?



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

Bought these back in 2013. Regular use, trip to New Zealand, hiking once a week in summers, camping, etc. or so until 2016, then moderate use. 1x a month hiking. Wearing around town. 
Also my go-to winter boot here in AK. 

While polishing them today, I realized, "These are still nice." - not 'they're still good', but they're nice. 

Leather is smooth, tread is very hardly worn.

Before polishing, they looked trashed. So much so, I got a compliment from a hipster saying something like, "Those Danners look like they've seen some miles..." 

So after just about 5 years of steady use, they're still nice. 

What other boots show such minimal wear after so long and clean up so nicely? 

Who are the other competitors who make boots this good? 


*Yes, the polish is darker than original. It's Saphir dark brown I use for other shoes. It wears off after some weeks and goes back to lighter color.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

I dunno. The boots I buy are not for hiking but for general wear and I suppose they are dress boots, at least compared to what you are referencing. In calf, I would recommend Trickers country brogue boots for tougher casual wear (while maintaining an element of style). As for myself, I have pretty much moved onto shell cordovan for all my boots. I have a pair of black Alden Indy boots, a pair of whiskey Carmina Jumper boots, a pair of expresso Rancourt boots, and a pair of blue Trickers Brett boots, all in shell cordovan with dainite or similar soles except my Aldens which have a leather sole with rubber toppers. I like them all, but they all wear quite differently. I wore my black Aldens for 9 months in bush Alaska and they held up surprisingly well for a time, but of course needed some sole repair. When I got them back, they looked almost new. Shoes are almost as fun as watches and I have enjoyed learning about them...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'd be very happy for those looking like that after that type of use over 5 years.

Well you're using some very good polish on them so that probably helps!

I can't really comment either because I use more technical boots for hiking (that wouldn't match the aesthetic of those) and other shoes/boots around the place (the latter certainly wouldn't be one for an Alaskan winter either)


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

Excellent recommendations here! Just when I think I've seen it all, boom - another brand to learn. Love the cap-toe and brouging styles. 

The Alden Indy's are on my long list for general wear. Maybe with a rubber sole... love the look of them for casual, but not over the top casual like the Danner's. 

I'm an Allen Edmonds fan and have the Sturgis and Normandy's (in addition to 6 more pairs of their shoes) - but neither one gets much use in snowy, slushy weather. 

The Danner's above are also treated every fall with waterproofing wax in addition to regular polishing. They just keep going and going. I'm very happy with wearing them, but they're obviously clunky and the look doesn't fit all the time.


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

They just got a great cleaning after a few sledding trips in wet snow. The moisture from the slightly melted snow and the light abrasivness from stomping through snow cleared 99% of the dirt away for me, perfect time for polishing 

They don't look this great in the summer when I don't get all the dirt off the fabric sides. But the leather gets conditioned and polished year round.



Gunnar_917 said:


> I'd be very happy for those looking like that after that type of use over 5 years.
> 
> Well you're using some very good polish on them so that probably helps!
> 
> I can't really comment either because I use more technical boots for hiking (that wouldn't match the aesthetic of those) and other shoes/boots around the place (the latter certainly wouldn't be one for an Alaskan winter either)


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Never heard of this brand, is it a subtle nod to Danny Tanner? Because if so, that would be enough to make me buy a pair. I live in a snowy climate and wear these daily about 6 months/year. Can't remember how long I've had them, maybe since about 2010 or 2011. They still aren't worn out, though the leather has taken on a "shiny" tone on some spots. Super comfortable and rugged, can't believe they've lasted this long, would totally recommend.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm probably harder on my boots than you may be because mine don't look like new after even a year but these.........









Chippewa Arctic 40, they are made with a nose that fits some cross country skis and the heel has a molded channel for bindings also. They fit my snowshoe bindings perfectly. For CC skis I'd need to change to old school cable bindings.

Definitely the toughest boot I've ever used, expect at least 6 - 8 years before they need replaced.


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

I have my eye on the Hood Winter Light or Santiam at some point.


----------



## dheinz14 (Jun 9, 2014)

Check out Red Wings.


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

If you were after a hiking boot for functionality and not the look, I’ve been wearing SCARPA for years. Fabric and leather boots and once they’re broken in, they’re fantastic. I have a big wide foot, they are very comfortable, both on the trail and off. I wear hiking boots more than I wear anything else and besides trying other things just to see if a gimmick works, I keep wearing SCARPA. They’re expensive, but they last and I beat the daylights out of them.


----------



## Uncle Miltie (May 3, 2016)

I've had a pair of all-leather Danners for years. They weren't cheap, but I've enjoyed every moment I've worn them. If I ever need a new pair of boots, they will be Danners.


----------



## chtucker (Feb 4, 2018)

Nicks, White, or Drew, the specialize in custom wildland fire boots, but they all build dress, casual and hikinig boots. An investment.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

My favorite Danner's are the _Super Rain Forrest_ because they seem like a heavy duty logging version of their famous _Danner Ft. Lewis Go Devils_.

The only boots I have seen that can compete with Danner's are from the Washington State brand _White Boots_. Something I like about White Boots is they are serviceable and Whites has a boot rebuilding service. I know guys that have two pairs of Whites so they have a back-up if the other pair is being serviced.

https://whitesboots.com/#/home

https://whitesboots.com/#/shop/52

https://whitesboots.com/#/about-our-boots/repair-service


----------



## Jonas_85 (Dec 16, 2017)

I own a pair of Danner Super Rain Forrest. Had them for about 5 years now and wear them almost daily. They are showing some wear and tear but are holding up amazingly well. By far the most comfortable work boots I have ever had. They are expensive ($400+) but they are well worth it. I have put mine through hell! They blow all other competitor boots that I have tried out of the water (and I have tried A LOT of boots). They are fully servicable and the quality is second to none.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I’ve had good success with Lowa for the past 6-7 years. They just seem to fit me better than any others. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

I was issued a pair of Barbour Danner boots and they did 10 years of wear and were resoled twice, after that they were properly worn out but they are a superb boot. If it were not for the price I would buy some myself!


----------



## Nom de Forum (Oct 17, 2012)

I had a pair of Danner's for winter when stationed in Germany. Most of the time I wore combat boots and really good socks during winter. I don't remember the model but they were whatever was sold at the Frankfurt Clothing Sales. When temperatures dropped to -0F during REFORGER the Danner's were great and when it was still below freezing they were great when having to remain relatively motionless. They kept my feet so warm that I had to be careful wearing them if the temperatures were above 10F and I was active because my feet would sweat and when I became inactive my feet would get really cold. The Danner's held-up really well to the wear and tear of soldiering. I would still have them if they had not become too tight due to my feet getting bigger as I aged. The best way to keep you feet warm is not necessarily by having better boots, but by having good enough boots and keeping the rest of your body sufficiently warm so plenty of warm blood circulates in you extremities.


----------



## JimD303 (Jun 16, 2014)

Asolo, Lowa and Danner for heavy duty (recraftable) options. Haix, Solomon, Danner for lightweight/EVA padded (non-recraftable) boots. I have 3 pairs of Danners (RATs, Kinetic GTX, and Melee's).


----------



## Marly (Sep 28, 2016)

I would pick Viberg


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

Marly said:


> I would pick Viberg


Viberg doesn't seem to be a "competitor" to Danner. From what I've read - they've become a lifestyle brand. Danner is all about the outdoor ruggedness. 2 different missions.

I'd REALLY have to see them to be comfortable with the prices... Seems quite a lot of money - they priced themselves among the best in the world.

Service boot is an awesome style though. Thanks for putting it on my radar.


----------



## Mayhem421 (Mar 16, 2014)

Danners are good boots. I've had good luck with my Red Wings. High quality, and good looking.

If you're talking hiking boots, I've gotten great wear of of a pair of Asolo's. Bought them at an REI back in 2000 and have 50+ multi-day backpacking trips on them and they are still kicking. Give them a look.


----------



## Daniel Hunt (Sep 21, 2016)

My two favorite cold weather boots are Danners (Pronghorn), and Irish Setter (Elk Trackers). 

I live in Minnesota with the brutal cold weather of winter, and also work in a freezer (-10 Fahrenheit). I wear them daily for 12+ hours a day, and both are extremely comfortable and long lasting boots. 

The Danners are more comfortable and light weight, the Irish Setters are more durable and warm (but also heavier). 

Both are excellent, just depends on your purpose. 

*edit spelling
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montes (Aug 6, 2015)

Those look very nice for being 5 y.o., especially if they have actually seen hiking. 
I have never seen the brand in Europe, but as European brands go, Meindl has my vote. They are actually produced in Germany with high quality materials, a opposed to most "European" brands that have moved all their production to China.


----------

